# Cat does not like belly touched.



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

My other cat twiggy LOVESS belly rubs

my new cat doesnt like them at all, he growls and bites. he is new and isnt used to the house yet or twiggy. I know that when they are in that position they feel vulnerable and such.

i was just wondering, when he does get used to twiggy and the house and me and him gain trust with eachother, will be mind his belly rubbed? I am just using positive enforcements like treats he likes. I am also talking to him. He used to live in a home with lots of cats and he did not get as much attention as I can give him. 

I would just like me and him to have a good bond with eachother like me and twiggy do, and not bite if he gets his stomach touched. I do not want him to feel like he is going to get hurt.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

All of my girls have different personalities and likes and dislikes. Even the twins. Some cats really, REALLY do not like having their bellies touched. When I first adopted Cleo, she didn't like being touched anywhere except her face. Now I can pet her all over - as long as I do NOT touch her legs or feet.

You'll bond with your new cat, but in different ways.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, he is so sweet he doesnt even seem like the type of cat to even care where you touch him!

i feel like if i take the time he will change a little, he may just not know me too well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

All of our cats have always allowed us to touch and rub their bellies. Some enjoy it more than others, but once they've got to know us and given us their trust they allow us to touch them everywhere without protest. I think your kitty is still new to you, and while he shows you his belly, which *is* a sign of trust, he is perhaps just not at that comfortable spot where he will allow you to touch him when he is that vulnerable. Like Marie's slow progress with Cleo, it will take as long as it takes for the cat to be comfortable.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, i just think since there is another cat around and he does not like her, that he feels very vulnerable


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am convinced that Peggy likes me, and trusts me. She loathes having her belly rubbed, and will attack if it's attempted.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooooooooh! 8O This does not bode well for me. :dis The Law of Averages suggests I will meet a cat whose belly I cannot safely touch. I dread that approaching day!


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

Neither of my two males enjoyed having their belly touched for a long time (about a year or two) even though I had both from kittens. Eventually, both trusted me enough and when they decided it was time, they "gave up the belly". I think there's a good chance yours will too, and when that day arrives it will be a very special day.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Your cat sounds like Arianwen when I first adopted her. She'd show me her tummy, making blinkies to me, but she'd attack when I tried to pet her belly. It was like she trusted me, but only to a certain extent. Not enough to let me touch her vulnerable tum.
It took a few months of patiently working with her till she'd let me pet her tummy, but she and I share a very strong bond of mutual love and trust now. :heart :heart


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I have ben spending a little time with him, I think that maybe because he is so focused on twiggy being around and he is not in a "lovey" mood that when I touch his belly he nips

when twiggy is downstairs and not in sight, he lets me pet his belly a little bit.

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_THIS_ is what happens when we try to pet kitteh tum-tumms:


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

haha that is exactly my cat! orange and all.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

niether of my kitties realy appreciate a belly rub. Mr Higgins will tolerate it, but squirms a bit, occasionaly gnawing on my hand lightly. Allie will run away, or kick me, or just look at me disgusted like and MEEEOOWW!

dosnt stop me from rubbing thier bellies though  

however, were they to bite and scratch.....i wouldnt. as long as they will tolerate it though!


----------

